

2011 Cloud M&A Predictions - Ricmerrifield
http://www.ricmerrifield.com/2011/01/2011-cloud-ma-predictions/

======
davidu
There are so many things wrong with this.

1) Symantec is a 13 billion dollar company. They will not be easily picked up.
They have the cash to acquire every other company on your list.

2) There is not a single company on your list that people would consider to be
a cloud company. They are Internet companies. They are not multi-tenant, SaaS,
cloud computing, etc. They are websites, software companies or technologies.
SYMC has some cloud services, but that might be the exception. Yelp, Doxo,
Tippr, Gist, etc. are not even close.

------
mikiem
How many of these are actually "Cloud" companies?

~~~
mbesto
Ya, was going to say the same thing... Do we just consider these web apps or
SaaS?

I was thinking this would be like an analysis about how Rackspace would buy
Linode and slicehost or something. (not saying that as a reality)

~~~
SriniK
I stopped reading the article as soon as I saw Yelp has the target acquirer
Netflix??

------
Ricmerrifield
Was really going off the recent Merrill Lynch report on internet trends and
following their categorizations within the cloud space. Yes, I include SaaS
apps under the umbrella term cloud. In some areas it's just a new label for
things the existed, but that's not the case with everything in the cloud
space.

------
natnat
I like how the 8) on the eighth item in the list is translated into a smiley
face. It's a nice touch.

